
Go(lang): Type Aliases - signa11
https://github.com/golang/proposal/blob/master/design/18130-type-alias.md
======
signa11
actual spec references are here:

[https://tip.golang.org/ref/spec#Types](https://tip.golang.org/ref/spec#Types)
and
[https://tip.golang.org/ref/spec#Type_declarations](https://tip.golang.org/ref/spec#Type_declarations)

which seem to be 503 at the moment :(

